# Christopher Fowler



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One of you fine folks recommended him as a good author and I've checked out his stuff on Amazon.  I do think I'd like his books but my question is:  what order do they come in.  It looks like it's a pair of detectives who's relationship would change and grow over the series so I want to start at the beginning.  Can someone list them off in order for me?

(There's a 'listmania' list on Amazon but I clicked on the first one listed and the synopsis right away referenced the one that came before it so it really wasn't of much use to me.)

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Try http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/f/christopher-fowler/, Ann. Fantastic Fiction is a good site for finding authors' works, including series' order!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Steph!  Great site.  Now I'm going to brag how clever I am.  I copied the series list from the site into Word and e-mailed it to my Kindle.  So I have a 'book' on my kindle that has the series in order -- so I don't have to ask again.  

woo Hoo!

Ann


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is another site that I use a lot. It has the books listed by publication date.

http://stopyourekillingme.com/


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good one too for mystery books.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph,

GREAT website/resource. Thanks!

I was so happy to see Josh Lanyon listed. I can also catch up on Susan Isaacs who I have sort of lost track of in recent years.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll take credit for passing it along (LOL) but I found out about it from someone on the Amazon forum a couple of months ago and use it *all* the time now.

I know y'all won't want to pin a bunch of threads (believe me, it's a constant battle on an unrelated forum where I'm a mod to keep the number of pinned threads to a minimum), but it might be worth starting a pinned "resources" type of thread to add links to that site and the Stop, You're Killing Me Site that tc posted, where any other useful general sites for book/author info could be added.  Perhaps keep it locked where only mods could add the resources they think truly belong as they're suggested in other threads or via PM (to keep the thread truly useful rather than chatty).

Not trying to step on any toes, just tryin' to help!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'll take credit for passing it along (LOL) but I found out about it from someone on the Amazon forum a couple of months ago and use it *all* the time now.
> 
> I know y'all won't want to pin a bunch of threads (believe me, it's a constant battle on an unrelated forum where I'm a mod to keep the number of pinned threads to a minimum), but it might be worth starting a pinned "resources" type of thread to add links to that site and the Stop, You're Killing Me Site that tc posted, where any other useful general sites for book/author info could be added. Perhaps keep it locked where only mods could add the resources they think truly belong as they're suggested in other threads or via PM (to keep the thread truly useful rather than chatty).
> 
> Not trying to step on any toes, just tryin' to help!


Steph,

Thanks for that suggestion. I think as we slowly get things organized we'll start doing more of that stuff. Right now we're in the exploding growth phase...I am enjoying it and am sort of interested to see how things fall out/settle down and then we'll probably move ahead.

May I ask, where are you a mod? Just curious, that's all. If you don't want to share it publicly, that's fine, I understand!

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No worries!  It's an astronomy forum (my other main hobby), at cloudynights.com.  Slightly different screen name, same avatar.    It's got just under 26,000 members, although a smaller percentage are hugely active.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> No worries!  It's an astronomy forum (my other main hobby), at cloudynights.com. Slightly different screen name, same avatar.  It's got just under 26,000 members, although a smaller percentage are hugely active.


26,000 members, wow! The other forum where I am a mod (www.bettermost.net/forum) has 1310 members and we are hugely proud of that.

This place may pass that in no time at all...LOL

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It may have been me that recommended them. For others that may be interested:

Full Dark House (2003)
The Water Room (2004)
Seventy-Seven Clocks (2005)
Ten Second Staircase (2006)
White Corridor (2007)
The Victoria Vanishes (200

Victoria Vanishes seems to be a Topaz format, but the sample looks great!



















































Edit: I bought it last night, and I'm in the process of reading it today. I almost can't tell it's Topaz, wish they were all as good as this. No slowdown of page-turning, either.


----------

